# Diodo zener SMD microfono, Samsung Galaxy note 2



## poW3r (Sep 11, 2014)

Cambiando el conector USB el diodo ZD1 (lateral izquierdo superior microfono) se ha roto, ahora el microfono no funciona. En el diodo pone [| 3P], un lateral va a masa y el otro donde pone Capacitor-1. Deduzco que es un diodo zener, ¿Alguien sabe su tension o alguna solucion?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 11, 2014)

De que aparato es eso ?


----------



## poW3r (Sep 11, 2014)

Telefono movil, samsung galaxy note 2.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 11, 2014)

Movido a Tecnologías Móviles


----------



## poW3r (Sep 13, 2014)

Aqui una foto por si alguien sabe


----------



## eduardosua (Sep 20, 2014)

Hola, es mas barato cambiar todo el flex de pin de carga que perder el tiempo intentando repararlo, sobre todo que es muy fácil conseguir el flex.


----------

